# Efel Gas Stove



## savy_pm (Mar 30, 2010)

Help -- 

I just received an Efel "Symphony" 49164 natural gas stove wthout any documentation.  Does anyone have a "users" manual or an "installation" manual.  I am also looking for a "parts" manual -- where I can check my components verses the manual if I have any defective parts.  Also, where would I purchase broken and/or missing parts for this stove?

Savy_pm


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 30, 2010)

i am familair with the symphony cat and non cat wood stoves, but never sold or serviced any efel gas units.

some wood stove parts are avail from woodsmans,(woodsmans are good folks!) if they cant help, here is the contact for the daughter of the old efel european owner, she has had parts custom cast for us in belguim in the past ( a couple of years ago....

fax orders to julie(daughter of belgum owner!) she will review and fax to belgium for processing. they will provide quote and shipping info. 
slow boat parts from europe….
phone +1 1-503-515-2478
fax +1 1-503-848-2509

these guys might help as well, no knoledge of this outfit though..
Louis and Colleen Rega
225 North Seventh Street
Philipsburg, PA 16866
814-343-2555
814-343-2555 fax
email: sales@stovepartsplus.com <mailto:sales@stovepartsplus.com>


----------



## joelmcminn (Dec 23, 2010)

We have  Efel â€œSymphonyâ€ 49164 natural gas stove installed in Bend, OR.  Cannot find Gas valve or Pilot assembly parts.  If someone has info, pls post, I am subscribed to this thread.  IF we replace the stove, I will alert on this post that the old stove is available.  Great condition but has been use da lot for 16 years.


----------



## Ted Herford (Oct 4, 2013)

Woodsman's has parts for this stove. I was on their website today looking for the same.
I have been trying to get info on whether the symphony is direct vent.  I would think this kind of info would be easier to find online.  Good luck.


----------

